# What would you charge



## JNM Landscaping (Feb 25, 2003)

I have a new commercial account that I bidding on. I generally price my lots by appearance. 

What would you charge for a U-shaped lot of about 18,000 square feet?

I have also included clearing the walkways and salting them. Any salt for the parking area will be additional.

They are not happy with the current person because he plowed in the back doors and the dumpsters. He also pushed the snow in a manner which eats up a good portion of the parking area. 

Any and all input is worthwhile.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Can you post some pics? Its tough to give a reasonable price without seeing the lot and knowing where snow gets piled.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It's not a very big lot,and if it's not too complicated,you should be able to do it in less than half an hour per push.I usually have a 1 hour minimum charge for any small lots.I don't know what the hourly rate is in your area,but I'd probably charge $100.00 per push for the lot.Sidewalks and salt would be additional.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

wildman..... 125.00USD per hour w/ 1hr minimum should cover you for a 1" to 4" push only.. 4"+ to 8" push only 150.00USD..8"+ to 12" push only 200.00USD stacking with a loader 165.00USD per hour w/ 1 hr. minimum etc. etc. De-icing parking & drive area 100.00USD.....clearing/snow blowing side walk& 200'..de-icing side walks 200' 50.00USD. Hope this helps....

Kip
www.indysnowplowers.com


----------

